# Vacuum bags?



## macdonner (Oct 24, 2010)

Okay, so using a vacuum cleaner may be cheating but the OH insisted I have one . It was purchased from Eroski (a Ufesa Mini Mousy AS1915) and has decided that it's belly is full this morning. Now, I'm sure it came with 2 bags but cannot find the other one for love nor money. Just thought I would ask where the best place to go for vacuum bags in Spain is (the local ferreteria?) and who you think supplies the biggest selection. Although I have not ventured to Eroski in search of replacement bags yet today, I have that looming feeling that I will get there and that they will not stock the bag I need!  Cheers!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I would have thought Eroski themselves, but I don't know. 
We get them from a local electrical appliance shop which is a chain called Expert. A ferreteria might have them too as you said. 
Just don't forget to go with the exact model written down!


----------



## zilly (Mar 9, 2010)

I had a hoover that I bought in Spain-- never could find more bags for it-so landed up by having to order them off the internet. If you can't find the correct ones it's possible to buy 'universal' bags-- and you can do origami with them to hopefully fit! In the end I got so fed up I went out and bought a bagless hoover-much less stressful !


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Eroski should stocke them but they will get them for you if they don't have them in. They're good at stuff like that. Otherwise a ferreteria (but you can't buy ferrets in one, curiously). You could also try Amazon Spain


----------

